
Cool idea: Mini magnetic white boards for mobile, web wireframing - turoczy
http://www.cohdoo.com/
======
wmboy
They should offer an entrepreneur pack which has a template for iPhone, iPad,
Windows, OSX, plus all the browsers. After all, they're dry erase, so why
would you need more than one?

Also, they should affiliate themselves with the makers of the lightscribe pen
so that scribbles can be uploaded to the web.

~~~
BenSS
You'll want to 'switch views' by having more than one.

Cool project, even though I prefer having paper so I can refer back to it
later. Did make a 4:3 view template though for quick sketching.

~~~
geoffw8
we take a photo when we're finished, I've got about 100 sitting on my
iPhone....

Every time I use a whiteboard I wish I could "create a new tab"

------
unohoo
I suggest you change the 'slideshow' on the home page. I was expecting the
entire site to be about the white boards and then seeing a 'download app in
app store' threw me off. My confusion was cleared only when i clicked on the
products page to see that you see the whiteboards and the iphone apps.

------
togasystems
I ordered the iPhone pack and will most likely get the browser pack....these
are going to be awesome....they will make my crappy squares drawn on printer
paper obsolete

------
pavel_lishin
I like everything except the marketing speak liberally sprinkled throughout.
:/

